# Monster blue



## catfish chaser (Aug 29, 2011)

Had my best day ever on the Ohio River, my PB blue cat used too be 17lbs til i smashed that out of the water with this massive 64lb fish

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

What did you catch it on an is it missing an eye nice blue nice blue


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Great fish!!

Salmonid


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice!!!
Any details like what was the bait, how deep, what pool and how long did it take to get that big girl in the boat?!!!
I assume this was in a Cincinnati area pool like Markland or Meldahl since I haven't heard of any caught near Steubenville.


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

very nice catch!!


----------



## bsmith (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice catch! That thing has some serious battle wounds.


----------



## jschoenherr (Mar 6, 2012)

That is a huge cat! I've only fished the Ohio River once, never caught a blue cat, but my friend caught one around 15lbs. Pretty cool experience, they seem to fight pretty good. I can only imagine how that one felt while reeling it in.


----------



## catfishinfool247 (May 18, 2004)

looks like the varmint that rolled and threw the circle hook boatside on me below Meldahl.... lol j/k nice fish buddy!!!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice fish, yea they do stack up this time of year below Markland Dam figured you would have caught more from that same area, should be some great fishing down there for the next couple of weeks..........Doc


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

..Ive seen bigger...(jk im just jealous really)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

Congratulations! That is a remarkable fish. Just goes to show what one of those guys goes through to get that big. Hope you get more to come.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Very nice fish. I caught my very first blue catfish today, it weighed 1/4 th of whatyourfish weighed, but I was thrilled.


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Great fish!!!!!


----------



## catfish chaser (Aug 29, 2011)

It took me 45 min to get this big boy in. He got snag in another line which was snagged on the bottom. Then some idiiot drifted right beside it and got his line caught on mine. Cant believe i landed this fish after everything that happen, thank you vicious for making great fishing line

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

catfish chaser said:


> thank you vicious for making great fishing line


Post your story and pic on the Vicious Facebook site!


----------



## catfish chaser (Aug 29, 2011)

Great idea mellon, thanks

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

absolute MONSTER.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

congrats man what a beast. By chance is that daves boat?


----------



## catfish chaser (Aug 29, 2011)

Thats a heck of a guess on the boat haha, yeah i was with Dave. I had to make sure he knows his has the right guy on his pro staff haha

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

